# Called DirecTV about a discount



## nascar nine (Jun 26, 2006)

Basically, I asked for it and they gave me $15 off for the next 6 months. ($90 total!) I was nervous but well worth it.

By the way, if you are a "Loyal" DirecTV customer, I advise you call them about once a year and ask. Especially if you ask for Retention. They will do quite a bit to keep their good customers. You could have better or worse luck than I did.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

congrats., I dont have direc tv but dish network and they gave me one free year of the starz network.


----------



## nascar nine (Jun 26, 2006)

thanls, and congrats on the free Starz


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL I work for the company you called. We work for the "protection plan" which is some dtv pseudonym for tec department.

I dont work for dtv by the way, they contract out a lot of that phone coverage stuff. 

U ended up getting our standard customer retention offer and can i ask if you signed up for another 24 month commitment? I hope you didnt as dtv goes out all the time, hence the reason for my job.


----------



## nascar nine (Jun 26, 2006)

Himi Jendrix said:


> LOL I work for the company you called. We work for the "protection plan" which is some dtv pseudonym for tec department.
> 
> I dont work for dtv by the way, they contract out a lot of that phone coverage stuff.
> 
> U ended up getting our standard customer retention offer and can i ask if you signed up for another 24 month commitment? I hope you didnt as dtv goes out all the time, hence the reason for my job.


nope no new commitment. I read some forums, people saying they they asked for credits, some even went as far as threatening to cancel service (I didn't do that though, I was straight up with them). Guessing it depends on the sales rep you get


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Congratulations!
Talking with sales reps is very difficult for me, I really wish one day I could post a story like yours...
My wife is very very good at that though, she switches supplies when she finds a cheaper offer (cable, phone, internet) and usually goes straight to customer retention and gets better offers if we can't switch.

Since she has very mild SA this does leave her feeling very exhausted though.


----------



## dreamin away (Sep 8, 2011)

I have direct tv.. do you just call them up and ask for a discount? Good for you! I don't even like to pay bills over the phone, I get so nervous.


----------

